# My full gear in sling pack with EOS-M



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear Friends.
With my New/ Cheap Bower, Sling Pack, Made in China, I get from Office Max, On Sale = $ 25 US Dollars= Great Deal for My EOS-M with many Great Lenses.
Sorry, Too small Sling Pack for Canon flash 580EX II.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Surapon. Looks like a great option for carrying all your M gear and some EF lenses.

Off topic: Do you use a tripod with your M? If so, the same as for your DSLR's or do you have a small one?


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

bholliman said:


> Thanks for sharing this Surapon. Looks like a great option for carrying all your M gear and some EF lenses.
> 
> Off topic: Do you use a tripod with your M? If so, the same as for your DSLR's or do you have a small one?



Dear bholliman.
No, For this Tiny EOS-M and sling Pack, No Big Tripods, Just very Small Table top Tripods, which can carry = 15 pounds Load, When It Close, I can Screw to the Tripods hole at the EOS-M, and Use as the Hand Held Device of this tiny camera. Yes, It cost = $ 20 US Dollars 2 years ago, Made in China, and No brand name.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Jan 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing this Surapon. Looks like a great option for carrying all your M gear and some EF lenses.
> ...



Interesting. I assumed that was a monopod attached to your bag. I love the size (and price). I only have a large Manfroto tripod and ball head, I need to start looking for smaller, more travel friendly options for my M and even my 6D. Thanks!


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

bholliman said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



Dear friend
If you want Fiberglass Tripods = GREAT and Great Price( $ 145 US Dollars ) and Light weight tripods/ Transverse Monopod that can carry up to 20 Pounds of my Canon 1DS and Canon EF 600 mm---Yes Made In China, and I use in the Airplane trip fro last 2 years =

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-BK-586-Trans-Functional-Monopod-Olympus/dp/B0082XM8F2/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362148064&sr=1-10&keywords=tripod+carbon+fiber

Which I highly Recommend. Yes, I have 10 Tripods form the Smallest one to the Biggest One( which cost more than 1200 US Dollars --For Bird shooting with 600 mm + 2X)
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS, The Photo below = this great Tripods which I carry on the Cruise ship to Western Caribbean last October 2013


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

This is a very nice bag for the M. I like small bags. I carry my 300mm F2.8L and my 5D3 in a bag that doesnt even look like it can hold that set up. Everyone is amazed when I pull out the big rig from my Streetwalker Pro. 

This for the M looks very similar. Very low profile...doesnt look like you are a pro photographer with expensive gear to target and steal. Small enough to just leave on your back all the time.

I do miss the fast focus though. Live view focus is too slow for ANY kind of action. However is pretty easy to just use manual and go with it.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Show us some photos from that trip to the Caribbean!
Daniel


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

DanielW said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...




Yes, THANKSSS, Dear Daniel.
I will post in CR--In " Landscape" tomorrow. Please come back to see.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

You are probably one of the very few people I know, who gets the best bang out of buck ... very impressive.
Have a nice day (or good night, I suppose, in your part of the world).


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> You are probably one of the very few people I know, who gets the best bang out of buck ... very impressive.
> Have a nice day (or good night, I suppose, in your part of the world).



Dear friend, Rienz.
Thanks, Except Camera bodies , Lenses and Flashes which I spend the top of money for, BUT all Support equipment , I am the cheapo man, and looking for the big bang out of buck, as you say.
Yes, I will report the Great And Cheap photographic equipment to you and all CR. members too.
Have a great work week ahead.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> This is a very nice bag for the M. I like small bags. I carry my 300mm F2.8L and my 5D3 in a bag that doesnt even look like it can hold that set up. Everyone is amazed when I pull out the big rig from my Streetwalker Pro.
> 
> This for the M looks very similar. Very low profile...doesnt look like you are a pro photographer with expensive gear to target and steal. Small enough to just leave on your back all the time.
> 
> I do miss the fast focus though. Live view focus is too slow for ANY kind of action. However is pretty easy to just use manual and go with it.



Thanks, Dear friend, East Wind.
Yes, I have 10 bags for all of difference actions, form a few hours job, to 7-210 day vacation trips.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

